# OTA Reception



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't think I've seen comments on this. How does OTA reception of the 622 match with the 942. Same chipset and an upgrade? Less susceptible to multipath or the same???

Thanks.

John


----------



## RI_Pilot (May 2, 2005)

Almost the same question- how is OTA on the 622 compared to a 6000?

Howard


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

My first impression is that the 622 is more sensitive the 942. Multipath doesn't seem to be a problem but overload is. I have one nearby station that I have trouble receiving with the 622 but not on my other receivers. I added a 9 db pad (attenuator) to the 622 and now it seems to be performing the same as the 942. Before adding the pad, I could get stations on the 622 without pointing my antenna directly at them. (I have a rotor.) I also have a preamp (that I might have to remove.)


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I am able to get my 622 to see the OTA stations and they all have 88 to 98 on the signal quality but I can not seem to get them to save and come up on the program guide. I just get my locals over the Sat in the location that I should get the locals OTA. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

um, are you in the "favorites" grouping of the guide? try all channels or subs. if it acts like the 921, you need to add the HD stations to the different groupings you want to see it in


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rkklinke said:


> I am able to get my 622 to see the OTA stations and they all have 88 to 98 on the signal quality but I can not seem to get them to save and come up on the program guide. I just get my locals over the Sat in the location that I should get the locals OTA. Anyone have any ideas?


Did you do a scan all DTVs. that should scan them and add them. They should come up on the EPG (All Channels) and (All Subs)... When you bring up the locals configuration screen are then showing in your list?

At least that is how the 811 and the 921 works... Make sure you do a scan all.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well . scan DTV AND hit save  don't forget the last part hahaha


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

rkklinke said:


> I am able to get my 622 to see the OTA stations and they all have 88 to 98 on the signal quality but I can not seem to get them to save and come up on the program guide. I just get my locals over the Sat in the location that I should get the locals OTA. Anyone have any ideas?


In the Local Channels setup screen, press the "Sat Locals" button and change the setting to "Disable". You may have to "Scan Locals" again to refresh the list.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

Does the 622 pass OTA signals thru if 622 is off?? I ask as I still have 1 local in analog and want to be able to watch at times. My 921 will not pass thru signal you must use 921 as tuner. Thanks


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

IamtheEggman said:


> Does the 622 pass OTA signals thru if 622 is off?? I ask as I still have 1 local in analog and want to be able to watch at times. My 921 will not pass thru signal you must use 921 as tuner. Thanks


Since the 622 is very similar to the 942, I would say no. The receiver must be on.
Also you should double check this as I don't have a 622 yet, but from all accounts the 622 will not handle "analog" OTA channels. It only supports "digital" OTA.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

IamtheEggman said:


> Does the 622 pass OTA signals thru if 622 is off?? I ask as I still have 1 local in analog and want to be able to watch at times. My 921 will not pass thru signal you must use 921 as tuner. Thanks


It's the same with the 622. There is no RF loop thru, and unfortunately, no analog tuner at all. (The 622 is digital only.) You'll have to split your OTA antenna to the 622 and a TV or other analog tuner to get your station.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

rkklinke said:


> I am able to get my 622 to see the OTA stations and they all have 88 to 98 on the signal quality but I can not seem to get them to save and come up on the program guide. I just get my locals over the Sat in the location that I should get the locals OTA. Anyone have any ideas?


I am also having this problem. Scan found 17 local digital channels with good strength but I can not get them to show up in the guide. I am using the same antennae I just unhooked from my 811.

They do not show up in all 'subscribed', not available for selection in favorites, I disabled Dish sat locals, rescanned and clicked done. Any other ideas? THANKS


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I have tried all options given so far, nothing seems to work. I guess I will just have to wait for the tech to come when they install the Dish 1000. If anyone has anymore suggestions I would be very grateful.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Can you take a picture of what your EPG looks like. Usually there is a option in the Local area where you can setting mapping preferences. Have you tried all the options of that setting? I think that might be what Mike is referring to. 

Also try a soft reboot and a hard reboot. Soft is holding the power button down for a count of 10 and hard is pulling the plug.. waiting a few minutes and plugging it back in. 

Also put a picture of the local OTA screen up if you can. I assume the box has been activated.


----------



## dle22 (Feb 17, 2006)

I also received my 622 yesterday by UPS and tried to get it activated so I could try to use the OTA features before my install, which is sceduled for 2/21. I was able to get a CSR to activate my 622 even though I only have a Dish 500 satallite system right now with the knowlege that I would not be able to receive the HD channels. I then did the scan channels feature and it found 13 channel with a signal strength anywhere from 67-95. But I could not fine a way to get them to show up on my TV. I called tech support this morning and got a very good tech who informed me at the start that this was his first time working on the 622 unit. He had me do everything that I had already tried then left for a few minutes and came back and ask me to bring up the system info page and read him my model number, which was VIP622 DVR - SD. He then said that was the problem. The SD stood for standard defination and since I have an open work order on my account for the install that he could not change it to HD unless I canceled my work order for the install and then I would be able to receive my digital signals over the air. The problem being that then that the earliest install would then be 3/14. I said no thanks, I would just go the next few days without HD since I have never had it yet anyway. But the CSR did then call my installer to see if he could get my install moved up since I already had my 622 unit. When he talked to them they had a 622 to bring with them for me and didn't know why I had received one? I informed them that I didn't need the 622 just a Dish 1000, and then they informed me that they didn't have a Dish 1000 but were planning to put up a second dish. So I guess I'll wait until 2/21 to see what I get and what HD looks like.

I hope this will help some of the other posters and readers of this forum from wasting alot of time trying to get the channels to show up. If their info says -SD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting Dle.. very intersting. Maybe that is why.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

???


----------

